# Internet Explorer for Windows 98



## Dianne55 (Jan 13, 2001)

Can you tell me a safe site to download a version of internet explorer that will work with Window 98 (not 98SE)? My outlook express is not working. I don't know which version I have now.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Straight from the Horses Mouth . . http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...CB-5E5D-48F5-B02B-20B602228DE6&displaylang=en


----------



## Dianne55 (Jan 13, 2001)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

You are welcome


----------

